# Publishing to for example Flickr or Smugmug



## jemostrom (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m pretty sure that the answer to my question is “No” but to be 100% sure that I haven’t missed anything

I’ve found a workflow that works for me which involves Lightroom CC on laptop/iOS and Classic on my “photo computer”. Assume that I want to publish stuff to Flickr/Smugmug/etc from laptop/iOS, is there something similar to the “publish” plugins on Classic or is the only way to use the share sheets (or export and upload of course)?


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 2, 2019)

Well, playing with the Android version, I can share to a an existing Smugmug collection.  Not the same as publishing in Classic though since you'd have to remove from Smugmug and reshare to Smugmug from LR mobile.  Workable, but not as useful.

Now, for the laptop variation.  I have both an iMac and a macbook.  I actually use LR Classic on both.  If I import images on the laptop, I'll export as a catalog to a flash drive or a fast external drive then import them onto the desktop.  So that's how the images get on both..mostly.  Then I tend to create the Smugmug galleries and folders on the desktop and publish from there.  Then in the Smugmug publish settings on the laptop, I go to the Publish service, right mouse click, Edit Setting, scroll down and use the sync option.  However, I only use the sync Galleries and Folders, not the sync Photos.  That replicates my Smugmug structure on the laptop.  I don't keep all my photos on the laptop so that is why I don't sync photos.  At that point I'll just go straight to a Gallery or Folder I know I've added pictures to and know that the images are on the laptop.  Then I do the same Right mouse click and Edit Settings, but the only sync option is for photos and that is very fast.  It sounds worse than it  is.  The downside is that if you do editing on the desktop and re-publish, those image edits don't reflect on the laptop unless you export from LR on the desktop  as a catalog those images and import on the laptop.  Same thing, but reversed if you edit and publish on the laptop and want those edits on the desktop.  Export as catalog and import.  Basically you are tracking sync status yourself.

So, that was an extremely long way of agreeing with you.  No, there is no Smugmug publish option on CC or Mobile app.  Guess I should have started with that.


----------



## jemostrom (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm happy to hear that my findings are correct. I've been experimenting and doing similar things as you and ended up with my LR CC + LR Classic solution.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 4, 2019)

Yep, I've been tempted, and have experimented with, using CC on the laptop and Classic on the desktop.  My problem is that I'll shoot enough on a trip to exceed my small Adobe CC storage before I return home and the full size images sync.  But the experiment works fine to import to CC on the laptop then when I get home, move them from the sync'd collection to the final location on the desktop.  Changes auto sync between desktop and CC on laptop (smart previews at that point).  Then I do all the Smugmug work on the desktop.  Downside is no publish from the road, or if I do, I may have to fix it when I get home.

Anyway, I'm a tech guy and enjoy solving problems.  Haven't found the best way yet, but have had some fun trying different methods.


----------



## jemostrom (Jun 7, 2019)

Yes, it’s not realistic for large volume shooting. Tomorrow, for example, I’m going to shoot two sport events and I expect to come home with 30-60 GB of photos. For these occasions the photos goes directly into my desktop.

I agree on trying on the fun part of trying to figure out a good way of doing things. Sometimes I do get very frustrated with CC but I’m slowly learning how to handle it (it’s the file managing part ... or lack of ... that bothers me)


----------

